# Floating stand



## KenB259 (May 30, 2020)

Made this floating plant stand today. I’ve wanting to try one of these for a long time. My wife and I made it together and she is still scratching her head as to why it doesn’t fall.


----------



## KenB259 (May 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## VA Jim (May 30, 2020)

That's really neat!  Your talents go beyond segmenting!


----------



## Dieseldoc (May 30, 2020)

Very interesting, showed it to my wife, now she wants one.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 30, 2020)

Called Tensegrity Table


----------



## Displaced Canadian (May 31, 2020)

I had to look at it for a moment as well.


----------



## Bryguy (May 31, 2020)

Aha! Just figured it out. Very cool!


----------



## mark james (May 31, 2020)

Beautifully done.  That is really nice - thanks for sharing.


----------



## TonyL (May 31, 2020)

Amazing!


----------



## Jim15 (May 31, 2020)

That's awesome.


----------



## darrin1200 (May 31, 2020)

Very cool. It took me a couple of minutes to see how the supports work.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 31, 2020)

Key is chains need to be exact lengths to make it level.


----------



## carlmorrell (May 31, 2020)

How stable is it?  It appears it would resist a tilt. What about sway? Very cool.


----------



## KenB259 (May 31, 2020)

jttheclockman said:


> Key is chains need to be exact lengths to make it level.



Yes but I could adjust it somewhat by screwing or unscrewing the eyelets s little. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## KenB259 (May 31, 2020)

carlmorrell said:


> How stable is it? It appears it would resist a tilt. What about sway? Very cool.



It is very stable, more than I imagined. I can hold it up sideways and it doesn’t even move. 
 Very small amount of sway, almost non existent. 

Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jttheclockman (May 31, 2020)

KenB259 said:


> Yes but I could adjust it somewhat by screwing or unscrewing the eyelets s little.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


Yes but starting close to the exact lengths makes it look even. If you have screws higher than one side it looks out of place. It is based on tension and exerting force not supporting forces. Have done one years ago and started one with wooden chain links that I never completed back in the day. Made a jig to make the links that you would have loved being a jig guy. Still have that jig sitting in the garage some 30 years ago.


----------



## KenB259 (May 31, 2020)

jttheclockman said:


> Yes but starting close to the exact lengths makes it look even. If you have screws higher than one side it looks out of place.



Yes I started with the chains the exact same length. I had to adjust it a very small amount. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## gimpy (May 31, 2020)

Very cool, where can I find some info on this


----------



## TG Design (May 31, 2020)

Search on Tensegrity, tensional integrity or floating compression. Wiki says “It’s a structural principle based on a system of isolated components under compression inside a network of continuous tension, and arranged in such a way that the compressed members (usually bars or struts) do not touch each other while the prestressed tensioned members (usually cables or tendons) delineate the system spatially”. Search in YouTube, lots of applications and ideas. Tables, plant stands, stools. So many possibilities. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

